# Oxford 3d shoot



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It is a good shoot with nothing too bad usually. Mostly 18-30yds with a couple of long ones thrown in.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Good shoot guys but this is the only time I've been asked to pay $20 for a local 3D shoot. Why are you more expensive than every other club in the area?????


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Great shoot Oxford Fish and Game. I think it's about time the fee has been raised to $20. Hell, 30 years ago it was $10... I know for sure in the last 20 years everything has doubled at least. Inflation sucks! but have you checked the cost of quality 3D targets lately? Close to $700 beans for a Rinehart Bear?

Well done Oxford...


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

araz2114 said:


> Great shoot Oxford Fish and Game. I think it's about time the fee has been raised to $20. Hell, 30 years ago it was $10... I know for sure in the last 20 years everything has doubled at least. Inflation sucks! but have you checked the cost of quality 3D targets lately? Close to $700 beans for a Rinehart Bear?
> 
> Well done Oxford...


Thumbs up


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I get what you're saying but round here 3D numbers are not good and putting costs up isn't the best way to bring shooters back.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Great shoot Oxford Fish and Game. I think it's about time the fee has been raised to $20. Hell, 30 years ago it was $10... I know for sure in the last 20 years everything has doubled at least. Inflation sucks! but have you checked the cost of quality 3D targets lately? Close to $700 beans for a Rinehart Bear?
> 
> Well done Oxford...


Thumbs up number two.. what a beautiful day. Shot an awesome round, came home and super was ready, dog jumping to welcome home.. what more can one ask for. 

Giles


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

I get what you're saying but round here 3D numbers are not good and putting costs up isn't the best way to bring shooters back. 

I agree 100%. Everyone complains the #'s are down then they go and raise the price when times R tough! Not the first person I've heard say this either


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, it was a good day, great weather and nice easy course (it's not often I get close to 400 with my recurve) but there was a lot of complaints out there about the price hike.
We have a shoot at Hamilton on the 29th and we are charging $10 to shoot as a way of tempting people in for the last one of the year here, see how that goes.


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Fantastic day out, thanks to everyone who worked hard to put this event on. I honestly cant believe $20 can be considered too much to pay for 3 - 4 hours entertainment, shooting at probably $10000 plus dollars worth of 3d targets. Was also great to hear that proceeeds from the shoot are being put towards the clubs youth archery program.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Guys, I also heard from quite a few people that $20 was a bit much. No issues with saying that on here. I am totally fine with the fee. If I take into account the expenses of going to a shoot, by far the cheapest item is the entry fee.... even at $20. Gas, arrows, bows, and other equipment are expensive... but I personally don't believe that $20 is out of line for such a good shoot. Going to the movies for 2 hrs will set you back more than that... and NO where as much fun as shooting 3D. 
The bonus part of this is that they are investing the money into youth archery at their club... and that is VERY important.

Good work Oxford Sportsmen... good work.

Chris


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

It's not that i'm saying $20 is too much to pay for a days shooting, it is still good value but if one club takes a stand and brings in a 34% price increase over every other shoot in the area then others will follow and it will become the norm. At this stage I think encouraging people to turn out is more important to 3D than the extra cash.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Than please stay home:zip:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Then please shut up and accept that everyone has an opinion, or read what I actually wrote. Is $20 too much for a days shooting, no, does the club lay out a reasonable course, I guess, do I question the wisdom of a 34% increase in fees at a time when 3D archery is losing numbers here, yes.
I shoot at more shoots and support more clubs efforts round here than just about anyone and spend $1000's shooting all round the world so $5 extra is no big deal in the scheme of things but I see the numbers at shoots out there in Ontario and they are not good. I have shot at galt when only 6 people turned out. Royal City and Oxford are about the only 2 clubs that get decent numbers so if a price hike is needed to buy better targets to tempt people in, fine, but if it even puts a few people off then that's a few too many at the moment.



shakyshot said:


> Than please stay home:zip:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

You take things WAY to serious.
Anyone that knows meknows that I really don'tcare.
I just love getting a rise out of people.
Thank you for your cooperation.

Shawn:wink:


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Ya know what guys and gals. I am not sure that the fee at the gate is what brings or keeps archers coming or staying home.
When it comes to paying for entertainment not many are slowed down if they want to play golf or go to a hockey game or baseball and on and on.
Our shoots should all be $20 or more. I work my butt off to be sure everyone has a geat time at KTAC and have thousands of dollars invested. 
It is time to bring those that don't ask the fee because they don't care. 
It is also time to ask "why are people not coming out like they once did".
Are you doing anything different to ensure your shooters are enjoying themselves, or is it the competitive approach everywhere? The majority of archers don't care about 
winning a trophy in my world and most I see at shoots like Oxford put their score card in their back pocket and never take it out. Doesn't this tell you something?
Nope I don't believe it is the gate fee slowing down the registrants, it is the lack of fun focused shoots, that get everyone having a great time. 
Opps there I go again.:zip:


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> Than please stay home:zip:


Shaky, thats exactly what I did. It was'nt just the 20 When I asked about it at the spring shoot. I was told it was because everything is going up. But to make it better the cost of lunch was staying the same. Unfortunately the lunch went from a mini buffet to a 3 cornered bun with a slice of meat you could read through for 5 bucks. Oh ya and a spoonful of salad. Just to prove a point I took the meat out of the bun and laid it on a magazine and guess what, we could read through it. I've been shooting club tourneys since the 1960s and at Oxford since they started but I wont be back unless they change. Let me know if they do.


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Well cost are going up everywhere. I also own and operate a Martial Arts Center and we have fallen seriously behind by not keeping up with inflation. 
$20 doesn't cover much anymore and $10 which I charge at KTAC, even less. I am considering raising my prices next year as well. We can't offer much if the cost is 
not covered the well will run dry. Do you know what it cost for dance lessons or to play sports or buy a gallon of gas. If you want quality expect to pay for it. How much for a round of golf and they are popping up all over the place.
Traditional archery is on the rise due to the media and now a TV show coming. The suppliers I deal with can't get the products fast enough many are out of stock. We need to upgrade and that will cost money so expect it. If the food is not as good as you would like, why not pack a lunch. It would be too bad if you stopped doing what yu love so much.


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Thunderwolf said:


> Well cost are going up everywhere. I also own and operate a Martial Arts Center and we have fallen seriously behind by not keeping up with inflation.
> $20 doesn't cover much anymore and $10 which I charge at KTAC, even less. I am considering raising my prices next year as well. We can't offer much if the cost is
> not covered the well will run dry. Do you know what it cost for dance lessons or to play sports or buy a gallon of gas. If you want quality expect to pay for it. How much for a round of golf and they are popping up all over the place.
> Traditional archery is on the rise due to the media and now a TV show coming. The suppliers I deal with can't get the products fast enough many are out of stock. We need to upgrade and that will cost money so expect it. If the food is not as good as you would like, why not pack a lunch. It would be too bad if you stopped doing what yu love so much.


I did not say I would stop, I said I was done with Oxford. There is plenty of archery outside of that club and the ones that have animal targets that look like stuffed nylon stockings, like the ones Orillia used to use.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

mhlbdonny. Bottom line is shooting is shooting! You need to be having fun doing it.

Lunch was good.Not the old way bat but hot beef sandwich, gravy, couple salads and brownie with ice cream dessert.
Not bad for 5 bucks


----------



## x-quizit (Mar 8, 2011)

As a few of you know, my hubby took over archery at Halton this year and his main goal this year was to do something different. Night shoots, extreme shoots, cutting new lanes and placing targets in different spots. 

I will never complain about paying an additional $5 to have fun, but I do have an issue with clubs always putting their targets in the exact same place time after time. I know how much work it takes to set up a course, as I have helped around Halton, and with the limited amount of people that are actually willing to come out and do some of the work, it can be a real challenge. I know we all have lives, job and other priorities in life, but if we all want to see Archery increase in numbers again, I do not think it has anything to do with and increase/decrease in money. 

For me, a lot of my interest is being lost in the fact that 3D is turning into a memorization game instead of a ranging and shooting challenge. Don't get me wrong, I still love going to all the shoots, and most of this year it was not about the points, but executing the correct shot. That being said, something as little as a target being moved can really make the day a lot more interesting and in the long run, I think that will bring back some of the lost shooters!!!


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow I couldn't agree more. I have no shooting lines on sites. Everyone shoots from where they want or challenge those shooting with them.
To me it is about shooting not scoring. One can do both for sure but focusing on scoring only is for the competitors who seem to have taken over. Everything is about tournament. When I said there would be no tournaments at KTAC everyone thought I was nuts. I said just come and have fun shooting and it is working.
Now others are holding fun shoots and charity shoots. If we do what you are saying x-quizit more fun will be had and more will come if they don't have to put their
shooting ability on the line. Moving targets is one way of making things more interesting and challenging. I have no problem with tournaments shoots but it has grown to be everywhere. Very little just fun shoots to choose from. Keep doing the same thing and expect a different result is the definition of "crazy" Want more shooters make some changes. Koodoos x-quizit.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree with x-quizit. I run the 3D at Lambton-Kent Archers and although I put two different color flags out, I tell everyone they are just a reference, to stand where ever they like. If you think the shot is too far, move up. You're even more then welcome to use range finders if you like. I could care less about your score as long as I hear that you had fun shooting. I try to change the shots around to make them look "realistic" and try to keep from having the shots the same way all the time. Right now we charge $15 and I've thought about lowering it to $12 to see if that would help draw more people because right now I really question if all the work is worth it for only getting 10 or 12 shooters. 90% of the time I have to set the coarse up all by myself and as x-quizit has stated, it is a TON of work. I'm not getting any younger and although I still love doing it, I have to think about my health as well. Do I think that going to $12 will help draw more? I have my doubts but right now I'm wanting to try something. The numbers that currently come to shoot just don't always make the work worth while...


----------



## Thunderwolf (Jul 29, 2009)

Well guys I only charge $10 at Kawartha Traditional Archey Center to use the range but on a special event I will up the charge depending on what is happening. 
I noticed that Wolf Den also reduced their charge to $10 from $15 and is doing upgrades and it is working I understand. 
Perhaps having specials to just get people there, even a half price special event or something.:wink:


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

X quizit, Josh does a great job with the courses, Halton is now one of my favorite stops
I hear that old chestnut about how much more a round of golf is than a 3D shoot. That is a poor comparison. Golf courses employ many full time staff that need paying as well as irrigation systems, machinery etc, we cut the grass once a month repair butts as and when and clear dead trees when needed, that's it. Targets cost money but bring the numbers in and that buys your targets.
I fully agree about some of the crap course laying out there. We like tough courses that make us think not the same open lanes some of you use every time, yawn.
Another point that was made was about the non scoring events being good. My experience with Compton, Denton and Hawkeye is the opposite. Many "trad" shooters only do these types of events so have no real clue what good competitive shooting is. It scares the life out of me watching the so called bowhunters at Compton who couldn't hit a cows arse with a banjo, but it's ok because it's only trad. 
I think we need to put on good shoots, on well thought out courses, don't always cater to the hunting distance crowd and don't throw up obstacles to put people off.


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> mhlbdonny. Bottom line is shooting is shooting! You need to be having fun doing it.
> 
> Lunch was good.Not the old way bat but hot beef sandwich, gravy, couple salads and brownie with ice cream dessert.
> Not bad for 5 bucks


Glad to hear they raised the bar on lunch Shawn. That would make the entry fee a little easier to swallow cause the poor, no terrible lunch at the spring shoot for $5 was what ticked me off the most.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I generally take my own food to shoots now but as bad as Oxfords was in spring, it is like a feast compared to Caledon. Great club but terrible food.


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Im new to the world of 3d shooting so if my views are different please be patient with me, I may learn to see it everyone else's way. $20 $15 or $12 has nothing to do with how many people show up, $20 doesn't hardly buy a meal for 2 at McDonald's anymore but they still bring in millions of customers every year for a questionable meal and $20 in fuel for your pick up gets you to the grocery store and back. One idea would be an automatic news letter sent via Internet from archerytalk or your local bow shop when you sign up with them? Think taking the competition completely out is a mistake, I like to know how I am doing in regards to the majority even though my chances of winning are null and if I don't care what does it matter? Speaking for myself like a bit of competition, don't need a trophy but like a goal to shoot for. I think if you want a 20+ age getting involved in these shoots a points system between 3 or 4 local clubs would bring that group out to all of those shoots and can't imagine why if you don't care about your score you would stay at home?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

I very rarely take medals anymore but always keep my score as an indication of how I shot. I set myself an average of 9 per target and shoot for that. 
Th $20 thing is not a lot, you are correct but I get most on here would question it if gas went up .44c over night without warning.
Coming from a country where we get 160 shooters every Sunday at any 3D shoot and you have to book and pay in advance to get in, all I want to see is better numbers to shoot against whatever it takes.


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Where you from Bigjono?, wondering what a round costs there and how they keeping people in the game? Who better to ask than someone who has seen success.


----------



## DoubleEdge (Jun 1, 2012)

*Thanks Oxford!*

Well first I want to commend Gerry and all the VOLUNTEERS at Oxford Fish and Game for the hard work they did getting the course ready and lunch. Myself and everyone I shot with had a great time as usual.


rant on
Now,

I really dont understand some of the negative comments in this thread.
This club does a heck of a lot for youth and new archers in our area and runs three good shoots a year, some of the most attended shoots in this end of the province I bet. The course is always well marked clean and easy to walk (save for a few steeper hills). These guys buy some new Rinehart targets every year and keep their practice range in shape.
Lunch is always different and I cant think of another club that offers hot beef on a bun and two salads and then DESSERT. At most you are lucky to get an over cooked burger and a cold pop once I attended a 3d shoot at another club in the area and had mystery meat for lunch with no plates or anything!

Most of the volenteers setting up these type of local shoots tend to set up the course for the beginner or intermediate archer If you are expecting an IBO/ASA level of difficulty at every shooot you go to than I guess you will be dissappointed. I know Gerry at Oxford is always proud of the course he sets up and tries to incorporate ideas suggested when he can and vary the difficulty.


20 bucks might be a little more than we are used to but it is by no means excessive and it all goes to a good club that supports 3D archery and youth archery.
What would you rather have cheap archery for a couple years and then no more shoots because the club cant afford new targets or a reasonable fee that keeps keep the club going? 

mhlbdonny, let me know what type of gourmet meal you are used to eating at the shoots you go to and I will be sure to go out of my way to bring it to you next year! People like you are just looking for something to complain about and its pathetic.


end of rant


Eric Elson


----------



## Hyde72 (May 31, 2012)

Me thinks this is the real world, not the government! We want to shoots we has to pay! Btw Oxford my compliments to the lady's that made the awesome meal, $5 for beef on a bun and 2 home made salads- was fantastic!


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

First off, this is not a bash at the guys from Oxford. I run a club and know how hard it is. I enjoy their shoots and will continue going but I did have a concern about the price hike.
Hyde, I come from the UK and I think the big difference is that as bow hunting is illegal there so there isn't that stigma attached. This brings in more families and people of all types. My wife shot in the UK and loved it, she won't shoot here because she is very anti hunting and doesn't like all the talk about lung shots or heart shots etc. it is just target archery over there so appealing to all. They also set the best courses I've ever shot because they don't have hunters moaning about unethical shots. You get no clear lanes, targets out to 100yds sometimes (though the average is maybe 40-60) and all classes except youth shoot from the same pegs.
Shoot fees are 7-10 GBP which is about $15 and 90% of shoots have to be per book per pay to get in and they have waiting lists. The 3D champs will have at least 700 shooters over 4 courses and is never held at a club, always on land that is new so there are no home advantages.


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

DoubleEdge said:


> Well first I want to commend Gerry and all the VOLUNTEERS at Oxford Fish and Game for the hard work they did getting the course ready and lunch. Myself and everyone I shot with had a great time as usual.
> 
> I really dont understand some of the negative comments in this thread.
> This club does a heck of a lot for youth and new archers in our area and runs three good shoots a year, some of the most attended shoots in this end of the province I bet. The course is always well marked clean and easy to walk (save for a few steeper hills). These guys buy some new Rinehart targets every year and keep their practice range in shape.
> ...


Funny thing is Eric that you said to me at the last shoot, and I quote, these guys are pricing themselves off the market, aren't they. As for the meal, good for them for getting back to normal, cause the one at their first shoot was terrible. While you were sitting with me at lunchtime did you notice that Gerry came and sat down and asked for my thoughts on anything that I found needed improvement. Lunch was mentioned Eric. Ya I know you work in a bow shop and go to 2 or 3 shoots a year so I guess I should be humble and know that I deserve a tongue lashing for any opinion I express.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Simmer down boys.This is a thread,not a pissing match!!:band:


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

shakyshot said:


> Simmer down boys.This is a thread,not a pissing match!!:band:


This is me being nice Shawn


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

I know Donny:darkbeer:


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

mhlbdonny said:


> Glad to hear they raised the bar on lunch Shawn. That would make the entry fee a little easier to swallow cause the poor, no terrible lunch at the spring shoot for $5 was what ticked me off the most.


Stop spending all your money on bow after bow and stop whining!!!!!!   j/k Don


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

good to se you make an apperance sniper

see you at Kimmik this coming year


----------



## mhlbdonny (Jul 15, 2008)

Ya ya, I've only bought 3 this year. What do you think of that self control?


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I love people who whine about $20 when they drop more than that on coffee and smokes. $20 for hours of fun is a steal. I'm just pissed I missed the shoots this year due to work.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

well guys here in eastern ont everybody charges 20 dollars for a 40 target course.. and 15 for a 30 target course.. this is the norm for the past 2 years.. burgs 2.50 and hot dogs 1.50 or 2 bucks .. drinks a dollar choc bars and sml bags of chips a dollar no one complains unless really bad targets that are shot out. usually good door prizes ... with a bit of effort we usually get between 75-125 shooters per day....which generates with the 50/50 prize about a 2000 dollar profit for the club after expenses.. good set up , good targets ,good fun are all that are needed and some organizational skills to have it run smooth.. all kids get medals with that as well .. familys are usually 55 dollars for 2 adults and 2 kids or some times the under 10 kids shoot for free ...don`t forget kids eat lots and a good profit margin on basic food but buy quality burgs and dogs and you will sell out ...


----------

